# Artificial Reef Program



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I may have missed the thread with the details, so forgive me, but I read that 1,600 of the pyramids were scheduled to be deployed near Matagorda, and the others around Freeport or POC?

Does anyone have info on when and where these are going to be deployed?

Regards,
FV Relentless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I looked for the thread but did not see it, does not mean I could have missed it.
The conservation forum is down it the sellar under the sports forum.
It might be on TPWD website http://www.chron.com/sports/outdoor...create-largest-artificial-reef-in-7958234.php

found this link


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdy,
The deployment phase will start early November.
The production phase for the 2,900 reefs will be done by the end of October.
Go to http://atlantismarinehabitats.com/reef_maps.php to see the site locations. We are in the process of developing the interactive maps to show the reefs as they are deployed along with the ability for the general public to download the waypoints in GPX or KML format to load into your chart plotter.
Best,
Tom Hilton
President, Atlantis Marine Habitats


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but I was hoping someone had an update regarding the POC reef? I quasi-recent articles about some sites off Padre and Matagorda, but nothing about the POC site. Anyone? Dates?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

yakin ag said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was hoping someone had an update regarding the POC reef? I quasi-recent articles about some sites off Padre and Matagorda, but nothing about the POC site. Anyone? Dates?


should be reefed this next season....construction of the pyramids is underway....
snookered


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Construction of 2,900 pyramids is complete, including the first 500 pyramids for Port OConnor - there are 200 more that are slated to be built early next year for the POC site.

Deployment activities are in full swing, splashing 50 reefs/day at the Vancouver site right now. Once the 800 reefs are deployed there, then the plan is to start deploying in the new 160 acre reef site between Sargent and Matagorda (BA-439) to deploy 1,600 pyramids there.

Once those are deployed, then focus will be on the new site off of Port OConnor to place the 500-700 reefs there - deployment is scheduled to be completed for all 3 sites sometime in April/May.

http://www.atlantismarinehabitats.com/reef_maps.php


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Those pictures are nothing short of a dream come true for our near shore fisheries. Glad the effort is finally well underway in TX after so many years of needing this in our state waters specifically. Many thanks to Hilton, Snookered, CCA, SEA, TPWD, David Walter at Reefmaker, and many others who helped get the ball rolling in the Gulf and are keeping it rolling.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

So are there any plans to go a little further south in the Port A/ Corpus area in the future?


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update! These projects are great, glad to see them moving forward.


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

Truly an awesome sight. Thank you to everyone involved.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

*Artificial Reefs*

Speaking of artificial reefs and Port A/Corpus..........have any of you involved with the artificial reef programs in Texas made any inquiries to reefing the harbor bridge in Corpus that is being replaced over the next 4 years? I personally would love to see that huge bridge as the next artificial reef.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

hilton said:


> Construction of 2,900 pyramids is complete, including the first 500 pyramids for Port OConnor - there are 200 more that are slated to be built early next year for the POC site.
> 
> Deployment activities are in full swing, splashing 50 reefs/day at the Vancouver site right now. Once the 800 reefs are deployed there, then the plan is to start deploying in the new 160 acre reef site between Sargent and Matagorda (BA-439) to deploy 1,600 pyramids there.
> 
> ...


Awesome work!!!!


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

I see on map Galveston is "proposed"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

Cant Wait to hit those this summer. Should show up good one my sides can sonar.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Spinky said:


> So are there any plans to go a little further south in the Port A/ Corpus area in the future?


Between Padre north and PA was done 9mi offshore 2 yr ago. Should be able to find co-ords on TPW site ... in addition to pyramids a 155ft freighter was reefed also ...

.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

MU-775 reef, about same dist out of Packery or Port A. All the numbers are listed here:

http://tpwd.texas.gov/gis/ris/artificialreefs/


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

ding-a-ling said:


> MU-775 reef, about same dist out of Packery or Port A. All the numbers are listed here:
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/gis/ris/artificialreefs/


I was looking at the TPWD artificial reef site link above and noticed the East Breaks 110 reef (Tequila Rig);

http://tpwd.texas.gov/gis/ris/PhotoBrowserWeb/PhotoBrowserDocuments.aspx?filter=EastBreaksReef_110

Looks like the plan is to cut the top off of Tequila and leave it in place - should still hold marlin I would think, and of course amberjack, grouper, etc.. - kinda hard to read, but I think they will be cutting the structure 90' below the water line.

Great job TPWD!


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

ding-a-ling said:


> MU-775 reef, about same dist out of Packery or Port A. All the numbers are listed here:
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/gis/ris/artificialreefs/


Thanks.
Knew about those, just curious about a mass deployment like the ones being discussed. Looks like a serious concentration in those areas. Also looks like a seriously good thing.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

I hope material keeps going out at such a pace that it becomes hard to decide where to fish because there are so many numbers once you break the jetties. 
Looking forward to that day.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

We've been watching them most mornings going by the marina on their way out and fully loaded up with reefs. It makes us smile!


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry for the follow on question but does anyone have info on when the Galveston site will be deployed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captteddy (Jun 30, 2011)

Tom said he thinks bids go out in January, & if they get the bid, should be done by this summer!


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Tom - do you know any more about the platforms that are supposed to be converted to reefs at the Port O'Connor site? Is that stilll in the plans? Which platform(s) will it be? Will the 500 pyramids going to be installed in the same general area as the platform?


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

What a great Christmas gift!:cheers: can't wait to fish em.-Mike


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Tom
Looking at Atlantis'website map, how do we tell which are the ones you guys have installed?
Maybe I need to be on a computer instead of a moble platform?
Hoping to get out there soon....


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

The reefs shown at http://atlantismarinehabitats.com/maps/index_vancouver_reef.htm show the reefs that Reef-Man placed over the last 7-8 years. I haven't been cleared to post up the 800 reefs deployed this year yet. Not sure about the plans for reefing the platforms inside the POC site. We will be placing 700 reefs there. Galveston's Dead Man Reef should go out for bid this month.

Since these are public numbers, Atlantis will provide (at no charge) these charts and ability to export all the waypoints as GPX or KML files for you to use on Google Earth or your chart plotter.

Click on the blinking icons to be directed to more info about why that structure was placed. The Raven Grill, CCA Culverts, etc.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

OK, thank Tom.
Subscribed to this thread, so I'll just keep checking on it...

In your professional opinion, how long do think it will take to start seeing snapper on new structure?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

In my opinion, it takes a couple of years for a reef to start establishing itself on a consistent basis. That being said, it's a combination of attraction and production so fish can show up within a few weeks.

They are catching some nice snapper right now on the Reef-Man reefs/culverts and 2Cool Condos!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tom,
Are the dropping any at Matagorda site yet?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

The deployments for BA-439 site will begin this week.


----------



## trevore (Aug 7, 2014)

Is there a dedicated fund for these projects that the public can donate to?


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I believe the money is coming from a couple main sources. 1. BP/DeepWater Horizon fund thru TPW. 2. CCA.

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/b...f-in-Texas-coastal-waters-to-grow-6453996.php

'The $4.7 million to finance the project will come from the $1 billion Deepwater Horizon Oil Spill Natural Resource Damage Assessment, funded by London-based BP in the wake of the 2010 disaster that ravaged Gulf life.'


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Tie a towsack full of fish scraps from the cleaning tables, inside each reef when you dump them. That should attract fish pretty quick. We did that with a PVC-concrete reef 17 years ago, jammed fish parts inside the many 2-inch pipes with a broomstick, like loading a cannon. Probably had fish arrive within 20 minutes...  Plenty of fish around them in the following years.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Are these deployed yet??


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Met the guy (Wayne) last weekend that is doing the deployment. Vancouver is done working on Matagorda now. 
Great thing being done!


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

When are they starting on POC?


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Charlietunakiller said:


> Met the guy (Wayne) last weekend that is doing the deployment. Vancouver is done working on Matagorda now.
> Great thing being done!


Awesome stuff right there! Any thoughts when Matagorda will be finished?

Thanks for the update

FV Relentless


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

I will ask him this weekend.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

We are almost done deploying the 1,600 reefs in the new BA-439 site. We are completely finished deploying the 800 reefs in the Vancouver site. Next will be the new "Keeping It Wild" site off of Port OConnor, placing 700 reefs there.

Thanks to Texas Parks and Wildlife for their efforts to provide better habitat for the fisheries and better fishing for Texas fishermen!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1430602986991095


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

This SO 2COOL...
SARGENT is definitely the place to be now...
Great state water reefs on either side of Mitchell's Cut ....

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

parsrobc said:


> This SO 2COOL...
> SARGENT is definitely the place to be now...
> Great state water reefs on either side of Mitchell's Cut ....
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


*2,400* state water reefs either side of Mitchell's Cut.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Interesting how they are distributing the reefs with some locations getting 3 times as many reefs as others in the same size area. I am assuming that these reefs will be monitored for marine development. Was the substantial differences part of the experiment to determine exactly how many reefs are required to sustain a healthy ecosystem?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Rufneck said:


> Interesting how they are distributing the reefs with some locations getting 3 times as many reefs as others in the same size area. I am assuming that these reefs will be monitored for marine development. Was the substantial differences part of the experiment to determine exactly how many reefs are required to sustain a healthy ecosystem?


depended on the permit (size of the reef) and available funds at the time....yes, they are required to be monitored....

and yes, there are researchers from HRI and UTRGV, plus the TPWD Art. reef program staff that are currently studying which reef types and materials provide the best structure....here in the next year we'll have a much clearer picture of what to put down...

and don't worry, this is just the first round....as soon as we get materials down in all the sites (a reef site out of every texas port; I've been saying it for years and have seen people quote me in all kinds of sources, LOL) we will be circling back around and hit all the sites again over the coming years...
snookered


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

These things will be loaded with redfish, gulf trout, sheepshead, drum and snapper year around plus macks, kings, lings and sharks in the warmer months. We catch fish off structure less than half the size of a pyramid all the time. It's a desert out there


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

We just did a $15,000 upgrade to our sidescan towfish so will be posting scans of how they look soon.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

It will be interesting to see the effect these reefs will have, not necessarily where they are deployed, but the variety of watercraft these reefs might bring out, boosting interest and awareness in offshore fishing, etc..

FV Relentless


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

TXFishin said:


> It will be interesting to see the effect these reefs will have, not necessarily where they are deployed, but the variety of watercraft these reefs might bring out, boosting interest and awareness in offshore fishing, etc..
> 
> FV Relentless


That will be somewhat of a negative if you fish offshore now. It is like hanging a carrot out there for guys with boats that should not be out in the Gulf. There will be some incidents. You can count on it. As well as added lines at ramps, more boat traffic.... and the list goes on. There will be some folks very negatively effected by this. I anticipate getting screwed over by the location of one of these reefs already.

However, I would bet that after awhile, the allure of these spots will wear off. The ones closer in shore, many folks will realized do not hold legal snapper in numbers during the summer months when many offshore fish. Flat days, will be a zoo at these reefs, but hopefully after awhile, folks will realize they are not going to be some silver bullet to everybody's fishing success and interest in them will fade.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott A said:


> That will be somewhat of a negative if you fish offshore now. It is like hanging a carrot out there for guys with boats that should not be out in the Gulf. There will be some incidents. You can count on it. As well as added lines at ramps, more boat traffic.... and the list goes on. There will be some folks very negatively effected by this. I anticipate getting screwed over by the location of one of these reefs already.
> 
> However, I would bet that after awhile, the allure of these spots will wear off. The ones closer in shore, many folks will realized do not hold legal snapper in numbers during the summer months when many offshore fish. Flat days, will be a zoo at these reefs, but hopefully after awhile, folks will realize they are not going to be some silver bullet to everybody's fishing success and interest in them will fade.


hey Mr. glass half-empty, are you saying we're wasting money and should stop nearshore reefing?
snookered


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

On the upper Texas coast, maybe. These results north of Port Aransas will not be all wonderful and fantastic and likely won't be as great as everybody thinks. There will be serious negative impact on others and I don't personally think the benefit will be worth it in the long run. These on the upper Texas coast are shallow (to get within the state water limit). The rigs that were once numerous back in the days along that line really did not hold many good snapper in the warmer months anyway. I think more should have been place further south, Port Aransas and south if you are going to do them in state waters. The ones on the upper coast are not going to yield the great result everybody is hoping for and instead will negatively impact other species. 

For example, the nearshore tarpon fishing along the upper Texas coast is going to suffer. Tarpon are highly sensitive to outboard motor noise and boats running over them, near them and around them. One of the new sites off the West end of Galveston is necessarily going to increase lots of boat traffic in, over and around areas frequently used by tarpon. That is going to be a huge impact. So tarpon are one species for example that will be immediately and negatively impacted. With boat traffic like that, they'll just keep moving on away from where they have historically been. So, while some will benefit a little (if much at all), some will be hurt a great deal by this. Just not sure there was adequate planning and consideration for the site selection. These nearshore reefs on the upper coast are awful shallow for the objective, which was snapper and that's why they were placed inside state waters. They'll likely produce okay in the winter, but in the summer, when most offshore fish, it will have little benefit and will only cause more boat traffic. Not all good. Not being glass half-empty, just a realist without rose colored glasses.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom, how do we obtain the numbers to these reefs?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Scott A said:


> On the upper Texas coast, maybe. These results north of Port Aransas will not be all wonderful and fantastic and likely won't be as great as everybody thinks. There will be serious negative impact on others and I don't personally think the benefit will be worth it in the long run. These on the upper Texas coast are shallow (to get within the state water limit). The rigs that were once numerous back in the days along that line really did not hold many good snapper in the warmer months anyway. I think more should have been place further south, Port Aransas and south if you are going to do them in state waters. The ones on the upper coast are not going to yield the great result everybody is hoping for and instead will negatively impact other species.
> 
> For example, the nearshore tarpon fishing along the upper Texas coast is going to suffer. Tarpon are highly sensitive to outboard motor noise and boats running over them, near them and around them. One of the new sites off the West end of Galveston is necessarily going to increase lots of boat traffic in, over and around areas frequently used by tarpon. That is going to be a huge impact. So tarpon are one species for example that will be immediately and negatively impacted. With boat traffic like that, they'll just keep moving on away from where they have historically been. So, while some will benefit a little (if much at all), some will be hurt a great deal by this. Just not sure there was adequate planning and consideration for the site selection. These nearshore reefs on the upper coast are awful shallow for the objective, which was snapper and that's why they were placed inside state waters. They'll likely produce okay in the winter, but in the summer, when most offshore fish, it will have little benefit and will only cause more boat traffic. Not all good. Not being glass half-empty, just a realist without rose colored glasses.


Scott - how do you access the area where the reefs are going? By kayak? Are you using an outboard-powered vessel? If so, then you are saying that you don't want Texas fishermen to access the same area in the same way you are because it will be a negative impact to the fish or you?

Do you have scientific peer-reviewed papers citing the huge negative impacts of outboard noise that you cite? If so, please post up.

The reefs will be monitored by TAMU scientists. Perhaps you will find that these structures will provide benefits to the tarpon. I have found that the reefs we have placed over the last 8 years in Texas nearshore waters have greatly increased the numbers of many species of fish, especially bait fish.

It almost sounds like you are advocating for a Marine Protected Area.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Tom, how do we obtain the numbers to these reefs?


Howdy,

If you go to: http://atlantismarinehabitats.com/reef_maps.php and click on a yellow star, it will hyperlink to that reef map. I haven't been cleared to post up the new spots yet, but will post up when available.
Best,
Tom


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

hilton said:


> Scott - how do you access the area where the reefs are going? By kayak? Are you using an outboard-powered vessel? If so, then you are saying that you don't want Texas fishermen to access the same area in the same way you are because it will be a negative impact to the fish or you?
> 
> Do you have scientific peer-reviewed papers citing the huge negative impacts of outboard noise that you cite? If so, please post up.
> 
> ...


Tom, I think you and I have respectfully communicated over PM and we'll leave it at that.

Thanks


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I can see how boats on the new state water reefs would run up on a passing tarpon school and harass them. On the other hand, I once hooked a huge tarpon at the car body reef off Galveston, while fishing bottom. It spooled a TLD-15 reel before we could pull up anchor. Early November.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Scott A said:


> Tom, I think you and I have respectfully communicated over PM and we'll leave it at that.
> 
> Thanks


Yessir.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

hilton said:


> Howdy,
> 
> If you go to: http://atlantismarinehabitats.com/reef_maps.php and click on a yellow star, it will hyperlink to that reef map. I haven't been cleared to post up the new spots yet, but will post up when available.
> Best,
> Tom


Thank you Tom....


----------



## HammerDown08 (Jun 28, 2016)

Scott A said:


> On the upper Texas coast, maybe. These results north of Port Aransas will not be all wonderful and fantastic and likely won't be as great as everybody thinks. There will be serious negative impact on others and I don't personally think the benefit will be worth it in the long run. These on the upper Texas coast are shallow (to get within the state water limit). The rigs that were once numerous back in the days along that line really did not hold many good snapper in the warmer months anyway. I think more should have been place further south, Port Aransas and south if you are going to do them in state waters. The ones on the upper coast are not going to yield the great result everybody is hoping for and instead will negatively impact other species.
> 
> For example, the nearshore tarpon fishing along the upper Texas coast is going to suffer. Tarpon are highly sensitive to outboard motor noise and boats running over them, near them and around them. One of the new sites off the West end of Galveston is necessarily going to increase lots of boat traffic in, over and around areas frequently used by tarpon. That is going to be a huge impact. So tarpon are one species for example that will be immediately and negatively impacted. With boat traffic like that, they'll just keep moving on away from where they have historically been. So, while some will benefit a little (if much at all), some will be hurt a great deal by this. Just not sure there was adequate planning and consideration for the site selection. These nearshore reefs on the upper coast are awful shallow for the objective, which was snapper and that's why they were placed inside state waters. They'll likely produce okay in the winter, but in the summer, when most offshore fish, it will have little benefit and will only cause more boat traffic. Not all good. Not being glass half-empty, just a realist without rose colored glasses.


No dog in this fight at all probably will never fish these reefs, but I think its a little selfish to gripe about the boat traffic at the ramps and local fishing holes. I think it is a good thing, it shows that our sport we all love is growing and getting passed on to future generations. Why should only the few get to enjoy what we do??? Also tarpon being spooked by motor noise? I see people trolling for them including some of your videos(which are pretty neat)While trolling for tarpon are they not drawn in by the motor noise? Florida seems to have plenty of boat traffic and plenty of tarpon in the same areas so I'm not sure how a couple of reefs on the upper coast are going to change the migration of the silver kings. As far as negative impact seems like more fisherman, boats, licenses, bait, and tackle would have positive impact on local economy.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Tom


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking more towards the positive side for the new reefs, opening doors to those that previously couldn't venture out far enough to reach decent grounds, spreading the offshore bug and sparking new interest in offshore fishing that could bring much needed awareness and support for rec fishing, which we all know has been under attack more so over the last few years than ever before, and needs all the help we can get.

Possibly seeing a reduction in the amount of smaller, or "non-offshore" boats competing in waters further out where they are pushing the limitations of their abilities and their vessels to dangerous degrees, and giving those that are fortunate enough to have the ability to venture out further less competition.

Yes, there will always be goofballs out there, and you can't, for lack of better words, "price them out of the neighborhood", goofballs come in all shapes and sizes, from newbies to seasoned fishermen of the gulf, and I'm sure there will be some out there, but then again I've seen a fair share of them 50 miles out in pontoon boats and john boats on a flat days as it is now.

No one was born a seasoned offshore fishermen with a 30 ft Contender or Yellowfin with quads hanging off the back, at least no one I know, and most will never be so fortunate, all the guys I know started off on equal grounds, some immune to the offshore bug and moving on, others going bankrupt just for one more trip.

So maybe those less fortunate, or just starting out, will be able to stay in closer, gain experience and get bit by the bug we all have been bit by, and those that don't, well those types usually don't have much staying power and will move on.

I've seen simular controversy in general aviation over the last 25+ years, and while there have been some negatives, the positives have outweighed them by far.

After all, to limit opportunity or restrict it, if you take away the profiles, categories, assumptions, names and fences, at what point will it start to sound like a "fill in the blank" form that commercial guys are putting on us now and using it on ourselves?

And all this aside it still doesn't touch on the fact that many have poured tremendous amounts of time and money into building up rec fishing and conservation that most have complained about being ignored for so long.

I can't wait to see see what happens, and a huge thank you to Tom and all those involved for making this happen!

FV Relentless


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Man somebody always kills a thread lol 

Medium size snapper and the abundance of kings etc in state water for my kids to enjoy sure is allot more important than keeping the area quiet for a select few that fish tarpon!!!!! Craziest post I've ever seen especially on a thread where we are celebrating improvements to our state fishery. No disrespect intended but for 99% of us the benefit far outweighs the so called negative sorry we are interfering with your tarpon chasing..... guess you will have to zig zag around all the reefs and fishermen enjoying a public resource next season


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> Man somebody always kills a thread lol
> 
> Medium size snapper and the abundance of kings etc in state water for my kids to enjoy sure is allot more important than keeping the area quiet for a select few that fish tarpon!!!!! Craziest post I've ever seen especially on a thread where we are celebrating improvements to our state fishery. No disrespect intended but for 99% of us the benefit far outweighs the so called negative sorry we are interfering with your tarpon chasing..... guess you will have to zig zag around all the reefs and fishermen enjoying a public resource next season




FV Relentless


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Man somebody always kills a thread lol
> 
> Medium size snapper and the abundance of kings etc in state water for my kids to enjoy sure is allot more important than keeping the area quiet for a select few that fish tarpon!!!!! Craziest post I've ever seen especially on a thread where we are celebrating improvements to our state fishery. No disrespect intended but for 99% of us the benefit far outweighs the so called negative sorry we are interfering with your tarpon chasing..... guess you will have to zig zag around all the reefs and fishermen enjoying a public resource next season


Well said, his post sounded selfish and a little ridiculous. I guess all those tarpon hanging out at marinas all over South Florida and the Keys got over the noise of out boards.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*State water Artificial Reefing...*

Great Job Sir Tom !......outstanding work you all have done..WOW...a great positive in a sea of negativism .....

D Lawrence 
Liberty


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait to fish the port o'connar reef once it's completed. This is an outstanding use of public funds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

I've PM'd Saltaholic and Kenner21 -

At the request of Saltaholic, I'll try to explain myself and hopefully end the high-jacking of this thread.

I think my post was misunderstood - that's the problem sometimes with message boards.

Here is the bottom line for me: My idea is not that the reefs are bad - probably not the silver bullet everybody hopes for - but they are likely not a bad thing in the long run and I'm certainly not against them. I hope they get lots of use and are a great success.

The problem for me was in the planning. Why not put them in places where there is no negative impact? Doesn't that make more sense? If somebody was going to do something that would negatively impact your way of fishing, wouldn't you want input and see if it could be moved a little so there is no impact?

More input would have been nice to avoid negatives. Simply moving this one or that one ten miles or so would have totally changed the impact. If that could have been done, I'm sure we can agree it should have been considered and done if at all possible? Problem is that it wasn't.

After all, isn't that what our country is all about. Do we really want the good of the many to automatically outweigh the rights of the few? That is the basis of utilitarianism/communism and the teachings of Karl Marx. That is also some of the argument behind catch shares, that so many recreational guys oppose.

More input, less impact should have been put into play. It is unfortunate that the failure to do so is going to negatively impact a fishery, when it could have been avoided.

Not going to get into a long explanation about outboard noise and tarpon. If anybody wants to PM me, I'd be happy to send you my cell number to discuss it. Just know, I've got lots of experience in tarpon fishing and research to back it up (won't post here because somebody will claim I'm spouting off or something) but I'd be happy to explain to anybody that wants to hear why my post was not "ridiculous."


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Scott I'll admit your post rubbed me the wrong way. These artificial reefs will be great for everyone and it's taken a lot of work by a few individuals to get it done. If the Tarpon are bothered by additional outboard noise they will adapt and so will you. Let's not forget how large the coast of Texas is.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Scott I'll say this as nicely as possible please stop sending me 500 word personal messages.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenner21 said:


> Scott I'll say this as nicely as possible please stop sending me 500 word personal messages.


Dude, you PM'd me back in the first place. But not another PM is cool with me, because as a wise man once said, "arguing with some people is like playing chess with a pigeon... no matter how right you are, the bird is going to poop on the board and strut around like it won anyway" :rotfl:

No hard feelings, hopefully you understand my passion - I'm gone....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Scott A said:


> Dude, you PM'd me back in the first place. But not another PM is cool with me, because as a wise man once said, "arguing with some people is like playing chess with a pigeon... no matter how right you are, the bird is going to poop on the board and strut around like it won anyway" :rotfl:
> 
> No hard feelings, hopefully you understand my passion - I'm gone....


You cannot PM someone "back" in the "first" place. I do understand your passion, hopefully these reefs don't cause you too much grief. I will keep my optimism that they will be good for everyone in the long run.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenner21 said:


> You cannot PM someone "back" in the "first" place.


Sure you can - if you don't want somebody to respond, don't invite it with your own response.... just go away, that is unless you are one of those, gotta have the last word kinda "pooping pigeons...." which I am sure you are not.... (that was not meant personally and was a joke)...

good luck and tight lines....


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*slow your troll*



Kenner21 said:


> Well said, his post sounded selfish and a little ridiculous. I guess all those tarpon hanging out at marinas all over South Florida and the Keys got over the noise of out boards.


I'm a Tarpon fisherman that loves to catch snapper. I hope you guys don't take this the wrong way, but IMHO, this is going to effect the Tarpon fishing on the Texas coast in a negative way. Normally, the placement of an artificial reef, no matter where would benefit the Texas Tarpon fishery. There is one factor that will impact the fishery. It's getting brushed aside as "malarky" and I'd like to encourage you guys to listen. I'll start by saying that Yes, you can catch a tarpon with an outboard motor running. Everyone knows someone or somewhere where a cousins' uncles dad's brother caught one using an outboard motor. It happens and when it does it makes for a catch of a lifetime for some folks. Congrats! I've been fishing long enough and been around enough tarpon to say without a doubt that this is a rare occurrence in Texas. Texas tarpon are noise sensitive and boat sensitive. It's not speculation. It's a fact. What I believe Scott is proposing is to take this into consideration when deciding on where to place these reefs. One reef in particular will lure dozens of boats daily through what I believe is Mecca for **** in Texas. The location in of itself is not an issue. The issue is that most folks believe that you can catch a tarpon with an outboard. Its repeated every year by folks on this board and that is not good for the Texas Tarpon fishery. What will happen if this belief is allowed to persist is a complete disrespect for fishermen that target them. Its not about placement, but about education and one dude catching one with his grinder on doesn't make him a tarpon fisherman or an authority on tarpon behavior. Now if you want to know what the potential really is for Texas Tarpon fishery, look no further than the guys who preach trolling motor and inboards on this forum. Y'all may know of an uncle's brother who caught one, but there are multiple folks here that have caught 15 plus a day by slowing their troll and quieting their rides. Heck, I know of one well know dude on this board who leadered 36 (100 plus pound) tarpon in one afternoon! This was done on an Inboard boat and the only other boat around was on their trolling motor. Y'all don't know because you haven't seen it for yourselves how good it can be. I plead with this board to stop all the "I can catch them with and outboard" talk and listen to the folks who catch a dozen a day. In the long run we'll all get along better on the water if were all on the same page.

There once was a couple boats hanging out in the pass, a fast outboard and a slow inboard. They looked out beyond the shoal where hundreds of tarpon were lazy rolling. The fast outboard said to the slow inboard, "Lets haul *** out there and catch one of those tarpon" The slow inboard just stared out at the happy school and replied, "Naw son, lets slow troll out there and catch them ALL"

I think we should all slow our troll

marcus poffenberger


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Again the positive still outweighs the negative in a tremendous way. These will be year around spots. I understand the whole "messing up tarpon thing" but you can't please everyone and I'm sure the tarpon will adapt and avoid these reefs. I personally have a major concerns with all the tarpon fisherman running over my cobia spots pulling over sized bass lures, it spooks my cobia while they are sleeping..... 

Face it someone always will disagree but the fact is the Feds are screwing us and this reef is a HUGE benefit. Now we look even dumber to the opposition by arguing about where to place improvements in state water due to tarpon habits. Come on guys no need to trash the thread even more


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

saltaholic said:


> Now we look even dumber to the opposition by arguing about where to place improvements in state water due to tarpon habits. Come on guys no need to trash the thread even more


Never mind guys... I tried.

Good luck, best wishes and tight lines - gosh I hope I'm wrong!!!


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Last time I checked, there is plenty of water to Tarpon fish. These reefs aren't that big. Probably more commotion from trout fishermen than guys running offshore...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Keep up the good work, Tom.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Curious how diesel boat noise doesn't scare them but outboard noise does.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Inboard gas engines is what I see on the serious tarpon boats. I believe the above water exhaust is supposedly the key to silencing.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Not trying to stir the pot here, as Scott has done a lot of research and work for the betterment of tarpon fishing here off of the Texas coast and I respect that.

In any case, it looks as though there is a large contingent of boats (guided and un-guided) that fish for tarpon over at Boca Grande Florida (the pass is much smaller in area than the reef site) and they don't mention the same concerns as our Texas guys do. I can see the reason for concern if some yahoos are running full speed through an area being fished but I think that comes down to using courtesy and common sense - the reefing area is pretty large and people should be able to give each other wide berths. 
Just an observation. I do remember some friction over there a while back about "snagging" tarpon though.

Hopefully the reefs will prove to be an asset to all Texas fishermen, including those fishing for tarpon.

Here is a link to the Boca Grande Guides Association rules of conduct while fishing for tarpon.
http://bocagrandefishing.com/BGFGA_Brochure.pdf

These rules are a guideline for ALL to follow. Due to the large number of boats at Boca Grande Pass, there must be some harmony among all involved. Keep in mind that the objective is to show clients and guests professionalism and a great time. By following these rules, we can all be winners and friends, hopefully. We have the best fishing in the world. Letâ€™s enjoy and preserve it!

1. â€œShort driftingâ€ is the most disruptive method of boat operation and it is despised by all experienced pass fishermen. It causes hard feelings and sets off a chain reaction when one crowds in between drifting boats, which then continues to the next boat causing chaos for everyone in the fleet. The end result is fewer fish caught and the more quickly spooked fish will move to another location.
2. When finished with a drift, move back to the head of the pack on the outside of drifting boats, NOT through them.
3. Operate your boat in the pass among other tarpon boats at a rate of speed that does NOT create a wake, especially in areas of shallow water known as the â€œpanâ€ and â€œhillâ€.
4. Keep the engine(s) running at all times and keep your boat positioned so as not to disrupt another boatâ€™s drift.
5. Do NOT position your boat during a drift directly in front of or under the bow of another boat.
6. Use tackle sufficient enough to control a tarpon with a minimum of 50 pound test line. Do NOT follow the fish.
7. Once hooked, control the tarpon with your boat and take the fish out of the pack as quickly as possible before finishing the fight and releasing the fish.
8. In case two boats tangle with each otherâ€™s lines, the boat with the fish should move out of the fleet. The other boat with no fish should release his drag and then go alongside and slightly ahead of the boat with the tarpon. The hook will slide up the tight line of the hooked fish and it can then be easily removed at the rod tip by the captain. Be sure and give enough slack so he can easily remove the hook.
9. Do NOT anchor in the pass!
10. Try to adhere to these rules. Watch and do what the proâ€™s do and you will have fewer problems. If you need help, ask a professional guide.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott A said:


> The problem for me was in the planning. Why not put them in places where there is no negative impact? Doesn't that make more sense? If somebody was going to do something that would negatively impact your way of fishing, wouldn't you want input and see if it could be moved a little so there is no impact?
> 
> More input would have been nice to avoid negatives. Simply moving this one or that one ten miles or so would have totally changed the impact. If that could have been done, I'm sure we can agree it should have been considered and done if at all possible? Problem is that it wasn't.


Scott, I've spent plenty of time over on the tarpon board, and I do respect your experience and opinion....your bed-side manner sucks though....LOL...just messin'....

maybe a graphic would help us out, although I understand you might be a little wary on giving locations, and likely for good reasons....but you would have to tell someone at some point in time, so you might as well...

as you're all aware, I'm sure, the planning for the reefs is accomplished mainly through the TPWD but is approved in the end by NOAA...considerations include distance from fairways, depth over clearance, archaeology, predominate wind direction out of port, proximity to the pass, and a few others that have to be checked off....

I don't remember seeing proximity to other fisheries on the list, but I'm open enough to admit that maybe that needs to be taken into consideration in the future....I recommend that you visit with Dale Shively of the TPWD artificial reef program....his contact is available on the website....
snookered


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Curious how diesel boat noise doesn't scare them but outboard noise does.


Stick your head in the water the next time an outboard comes idling by you and then stick your head in the water the next time a diesel or gas inboard comes idling by. In my experiences the outboard makes a shrill whining noise while the inboard does not. 
I'm not saying for certain that fish can "hear" the same way we do, but if they can and I was a fish I'd avoid the outboard "scream".


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Snookered said:


> I don't remember seeing proximity to other fisheries on the list, but I'm open enough to admit that maybe that needs to be taken into consideration in the future....I recommend that you visit with Dale Shively of the TPWD artificial reef program....his contact is available on the website....
> snookered


Thanks, I will contact him.... but please understand it is not a "proximity to other fisheries issue" It really boils down to a habitat issue.

There is so much about tarpon biology and history and historic human interference with Texas tarpon, that I'm not sure I could put it all in one post or that most people would even want to read it. Just know, tarpon, just like any other species, can't just adapt when you disrupt a key habitat. Tarpon have never really come back in Texas from the mid 1900's. That's because we kept screwing up and/or destroying their key habitats. The Gulf is not some homogeneous chalk board, where we can ask a fish species to just move to another part of the Gulf because we want them to. There are key areas, for key reasons that if they are gone, will impact a species like tarpon. We've got to stop jacking with key habitats to certain species of fish or there will be a lot fewer fish species around for my kids and grandkids to catch. Tarpon have proven to us already that they can't just adapt to destruction of habitat. Did we not learn anything from the tarpon crash in the mid 1900's? Why do we keep doing more of the same?

I am not ridiculous or selfish or offering uninformed opinions. I'm not just some googan griping about fishing spots. It goes a whole lot deeper than that. I've got ten years of tarpon satellite tagging and countless years, time and money devoted to other tarpon research under my belt to back up where I'm coming from.

To sum up, (hopefully for the last time) - I'm behind these reefs 100%. I don't think they are the silver bullet on the upper coast for what folks want to accomplish, but so be it. I generally think these reefs are a good idea and I applaud those who have worked hard so hard to make them happen. Seems like if we did it right, the reefs would be a win-win for all. Otherwise, it's the same-old same-old, mankind making decisions with a collateral cost. Have we learned nothing?


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

hilton said:


> In any case, it looks as though there is a large contingent of boats (guided and un-guided) that fish for tarpon over at Boca Grande Florida (the pass is much smaller in area than the reef site) and they don't mention the same concerns as our Texas guys do.


Thanks Tom, but let me say there actually is a big concern and has been for nearly thirty years about the increasing numbers of outboards in Boca Grande Pass and the displacement of fish. I've personally observed the change that has happened since the early 1990s with tarpon in the pass. Back then, the old time guides started calling outboards "[email protected]#grinders". I don't think that was an term of endearment. I've also been actively involved in discussions and conservation issues in and around the pass for some time. I've reached out to both user groups and unfortunately been unsuccessful in bridging some of the divides. I stuck my nose right in the middle of it, and both sides I think came to realize that I was one of the few people that could approach the situation without a real dog in the hunt (other than tarpon in general). That being said, some of the steps recently taken are steps in the right direction over there to limit impact moving forward. Hopefully, over time those changes will have a positive impact.

A lot of other outboards fish the beaches over there. They understand what not to do and where not to run, so the impact is not as great, but there is still impact.

Remember, every place is different, every habitat is different, so it is really hard to make comparisons without taking into account each and every difference.

But you are right, the use of smart, conscientious boat handling and boat operation can always limit negative impacts. The rules you posted have been around a long long time. They are really geared toward the traditional inboard fisherman but also applied to the outboard guys when they showed up. An outboard that is on but not in gear is way better than one in gear.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Stick your head in the water the next time an outboard comes idling by you and then stick your head in the water the next time a diesel or gas inboard comes idling by. In my experiences the outboard makes a shrill whining noise while the inboard does not.
> I'm not saying for certain that fish can "hear" the same way we do, but if they can and I was a fish I'd avoid the outboard "scream".


E-Pockets,

You are 100% on the right track... but as with anything, there are a lot more variables to the equation. Just as some folks say some boats catch more marlin than others, the same is true with tarpon. Each propulsion plan has its benefits - and I could probably write a book about why. The two best are electric trolling motors and gas inboards (each has their drawback and each has their benefit depending on the situation). Diesel inboards next (if you can get them slow enough) - a cold molded diesel boat is way better than an all glass diesel boat. I/O's aren't great, but outboards (even 4 strokes) are the pariah. Are there places or times when you can catch a tarpon with an outboard running, sure and some of those I could write a book about why, but there is a reason most tarpon addicts spend lots of money and effort going with electric trolling motors and inboards (and its not because we just like to blow money).

Exhaust placement and design is another element in the equation that has no single or simple answer.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

So can I slow troll for tarpon in my boat without spooking them?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> So can I slow troll for tarpon in my boat without spooking them?


Fire it up, stick your head in the water and report back.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Would be great if there was a tarpon board. That way we could discuss the great work that has been done on the reefs, on the blue water board. 
I hope that theses reefs get a lot more bay fishermen out to see what a joke the federal system is. Maybe that way more people will vote these guys out of office. But I guess that should be on the conservation board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> Fire it up, stick your head in the water and report back.


I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Watched one of Scott's videos. I can't lie, it looks pretty fun. May have to see if the Cabo raises tarpon like it does marlin.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Chase This! said:


> Watched one of Scott's videos. I can't lie, it looks pretty fun. May have to see if the Cabo raises tarpon like it does marlin.


It's possible... have to make some adjustments and still won't be ideal, don't think you'll be "raising them", but I would say it would still better than trying to troll with an outboard off our coast.

I had a 34 inboard Seavee that worked just fine. Can't say it "raised" any like my boat does now. Also had to make some adjustments to make it happen and never caught one on a short line, but we caught plenty of fish.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

darthwader2000 said:


> Would be great if there was a tarpon board. That way we could discuss the great work that has been done on the reefs, on the blue water board.
> I hope that theses reefs get a lot more bay fishermen out to see what a joke the federal system is. Maybe that way more people will vote these guys out of office. But I guess that should be on the conservation board.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao there is a tarpon board


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Question, why are I/O's considered marginal if not acceptable when outboards aren't?

Grew up fishing west delta and south pass and no doubt the small inboard shamrock crowd caught a ton of fish. But some of the best guys over there also fished I/O's. Never understood other than potentially being a big block why I/O's are acceptable if outboards aren't. Explanation?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott A said:


> when you disrupt a key habitat. Tarpon have never really come back in Texas from the mid 1900's. That's because we kept screwing up and/or destroying their key habitats. The Gulf is not some homogeneous chalk board, where we can ask a fish species to just move to another part of the Gulf because we want them to. There are key areas, for key reasons that if they are gone, will impact a species like tarpon. We've got to stop jacking with key habitats to certain species of fish or there will be a lot fewer fish species around for my kids and grandkids to catch. Tarpon have proven to us already that they can't just adapt to destruction of habitat. Did we not learn anything from the tarpon crash in the mid 1900's? Why do we keep doing more of the same?


yeah, I agree with you 100% on those points for sure, and I will go so far as to blame the sudden lack of freshwater inflows from the damming of rivers that happened wide-scale in the 1950's....you're right, we have messed with the tarpon's habitat in some massive ways....

I'm just not sure a few acres of reefs would do that much "irreparable harm"? I have been diving the keys and Caribbean reefs for almost 20 years, and I see at least a few tarpon most dives, some around the rigs in the winter here in TX, and have been catching tarpon around the Texas jetties for more than a few years, so I know that they don't all shun structure...some are attracted to it...not sure what the reefs will do to that upper coast population though, and maybe some of the studies that are being done of these reefs by HRI and UTRGV could shed some light on them...

good conversation...
snookered


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mike Williams caught a ton of tarpon out of an outboard powered boat.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

saltaholic said:


> Lmao there is a tarpon board


I know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

darthwader2000 said:


> I know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You forgot to use the sarcastic font


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

Has deployment been started on the POC site yet? Any updates in when it might be completed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

It's the exhaust discharge location. Outboards exhaust comes out underwater and leaves a mile long bubble trail with lots of noise. Inboard boats exhaust comes out at the waterline or slightly above.

I think inboard boats raise more fish period - but that's my opinion only (plus the above facts).

HTH
James


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

yakin ag said:


> Has deployment been started on the POC site yet? Any updates in when it might be completed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

The 800 reefs for Vancouver have been deployed and the 1,600 reefs for the BA-439 site have been deployed. Next will be the POC site where we are deploying 700 reefs starting next week.


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

FV Relentless


----------



## blue61 (May 9, 2016)

*Vancouver reef site*

We were out there a few weeks ago and, could not find any pods on the bottom machine. How far do they rise above the bottom? Are the numbers on the website correct?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

What website are you referring to?

Nice first post by the way!


----------



## blue61 (May 9, 2016)

*Artificial reef*

Sorry for the delay. I have a hard time logging into 2cool fishing website. The website I was referring to was atlantismarinehabitats.com. Then click on reef map, then click the star near Freeport. As I stated earlier I could not locate any pods on my bottom machine. Thank you


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

blue61 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I have a hard time logging into 2cool fishing website. The website I was referring to was atlantismarinehabitats.com. Then click on reef map, then click the star near Freeport. As I stated earlier I could not locate any pods on my bottom machine. Thank you


TPWD has an interactive reef map. Check it out.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

blue61 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I have a hard time logging into 2cool fishing website. The website I was referring to was atlantismarinehabitats.com. Then click on reef map, then click the star near Freeport. As I stated earlier I could not locate any pods on my bottom machine. Thank you


Ok. The pyramids stand 8' from the bottom - many people have no problem finding them. What kind of machine are you using? Is it set at the correct datum?

I just got a $16,000 upgrade done to my sidescan towfish - will be mapping out the reefs as they are positioned on the bottom and posting up shots of how they lay. Should be 2Cool! Electronic scanning where it creates a movie as you go and you can download to your laptop and playback layer - see an item of interest, stop the movie, click on the item and it gives you the exact lat/long GPS coordinates and height from bottom.

Will also be doing exploratory missions up and down the coast mapping and creating images of structures as they lay. Should be interesting to see what Red Mountain looks like, or the Betsy, etc.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

blue61 said:


> The website I was referring to was atlantismarinehabitats.com. Then click on reef map, then click the star near Freeport. As I stated earlier I could not locate any pods on my bottom machine. Thank you


Heres a suggestion or possiblity of what might have happened.

On the above page, (exact is Vancouver Reef)
a person takes the little oval thing and drags it over the reef location spots and it gives a number.... 
For example, pull it over the George McInvale Memorial. 
The number it gives is 
28 47.49
95 20.81

Some people look at that has 
28 degrees
47 Minutes, and since there are only two remaining numbers, the'd say 
49 seconds...
They might even go as far as to adjust their machine to take the number in that way. Well, thats not correct. you'd be a good ways off if done that way

The Correct reading as written and as your machine is probably set is for it to read
28 Degrees
47 Minutes and
49 THOUSANDTHS....

Problem is, the 9 is not Thousandths spot, its Hundredths... they for some reason ROUNDED OFF to the closest hundredth.

So the way you would have to enter that spot in your machine would be
29 47.490
95 20.810

the problem is for ever thousandth wrong, its about 6 feet off. 
with with a 10 one thousandth in either direction on either number off, it could be off as much as a 120' square approx. according to my calculator, thats about a 14,400 square feet area. Thats about 7 of my current house size..

So, you might have to go around in small to bigger circles or do back and forth runs a bit a part to find it...

Also, as a suggestion, since the water is so shallow there, it might help to use the wider beam of 50htz on your sounder first till you get a hit and then switch it over to 200hurz which has a much narrow'r beam. at least thats how I would do it on one of the older units before chirp.

Hope I havent confused you. I might not be 100% accurate, but, im not for off either on how to do it.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

very good explanation hog.

it should also be noted that the new reef numbers are not yet up on atlantis marine. i believe those numers are for the older pyramids.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

hog said:


> Heres a suggestion or possiblity of what might have happened.
> 
> On the above page, (exact is Vancouver Reef)
> a person takes the little oval thing and drags it over the reef location spots and it gives a number....
> ...


Good stuff!

FV Relentless


----------



## blue61 (May 9, 2016)

*Artificial Reef*

Thanks for the help. I will try on my next trip, hopefully a little calmer than the last trip.


----------



## jmcCoastal (Jul 22, 2014)

Hate to be selfish, but what is timing on GA-220 proposed location. I'm out of SLP and can't wait. Looks like I'll have a choice of Freeport or 220.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

hog said:


> Heres a suggestion or possiblity of what might have happened.
> 
> .


Hey hog,

How is the Roy Crabtree reef doing? The one your students built a few years ago?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Deployment out of POC taking place tomorrow, boat we had lined up is down, anyone interested in taking 2 or 3 folks out in the morning for a half a day at most so we can get some pics and video? Can cover fuel and you'll get some accurate numbers


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll be out there tomorrow morning bringing TPWD officials to do a photo shoot. Unfortunately the boat is full - see you out there hopefully!
Tom


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

History in the making

FV Relentless


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Is the Port O'Connor reef deployment complete? If so, where is the next scheduled deployment?


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonder how long before it looks like the Kracken? As many Red Snapper as there are out there I bet it won't take long






FV Relentless


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

If you haven't been there or donated...

http://www.freedom2fish.org


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Spinky said:


> So are there any plans to go a little further south in the Port A/ Corpus area in the future?


I was thinking the same thing... Corpus gets no love


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

TXFishin said:


> Wonder how long before it looks like the Kracken? As many Red Snapper as there are out there I bet it won't take long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder why Buddy G and friends have not keep it cleaned off loaded up with snappers like that ? .......some reason they stay away?........


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Momma's Worry said:


> wonder why Buddy G and friends have not keep it cleaned off loaded up with snappers like that ? .......some reason they stay away?........


No need to go out that far maybe?

FV Relentless


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

TXFishin said:


> No need to go out that far maybe?
> 
> FV Relentless


that's in easy range for them and I suspect they will zero in on it...matter of time.....they systematically clean off a spot then move over to the next....


----------

